# Emergency: Extracted over 9.1 /etc, from 9.0 src.txz



## Seeker (May 24, 2013)

Soon afterwards, for usual commands as `ls`, `mkdir`, I would get the error 'Permission denied' as *root*. Before reboot, I've restored from /var/backups, master.passwd, groups and aliases into /etc and rebuilt databases.

Attempting reboot:


```
init: can't exec /bin/sh for /etc/rc: Permission denied
```

This has thrown me into single user mode. I've picked the default /bin/sh shell and got:


```
init: can't exec /bin/sh for single user: Permission denied
```

However choosing /bin/tcsh worked, so now I'm in single user mode. Just before the reboot cron mailed me:


```
/usr/libexec/atrun
cron: execl: couldn't exec `/bin/sh': Permission denied

/usr/libexec/save-entropy
cron: execl: couldn't exec `/bin/sh': Permission denied
```

However, /bin/ls: Permission denied, but setting path to /rescue, worked! Where should I start fixing? Help ASAP.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Seeker (May 24, 2013)

Extracting src.txz into / not only overwrote /etc but made /bin/ls, /bin/sh *directories*! Got rid of the /bin directory and made it a symlink, pointing to /rescue. Via mergemaster I've fixed /etc/*. Now booted ok and am rebuilding world.


----------

